# BassMaster Classic



## Jim (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone going to watch the coverage? I guess its on ESPN2 this year starting 7:00 AM.


I would like to see Randy Howell win it! 
Or maybe even Martens.


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would like to see Swindle or Evers take it. Both of those guys are hillirious, and can flat out fish. 
You can never count out KVD


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 23, 2007)

I am two hours ahead of you guys so I have to get up at 5:00 to watch it!
I like Swindle for it. The guy reminds me of my buddies (but he fishes alot better than anybody I know)


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2007)

Boyd Duckett the winner?

I was at work all day, then I got home a t 10 PM to watch the final day and weigh in, and I passed out on the couch. I woke up this morning and went to the sight to see if KVD had won it. I was surprised that Boyd was able to hold everyone off and win. Goes to show you that if you really want it anyone can do it, not just the high paid pros.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea I was surprised at the finish too. I think it gives the little guys hope.

I could not belive what Swindle did, that was just unsafe. He should have slowed down at least. It is a shame to see that kind of talent go to waste. But then again look at Ike he ended up being angler of the year last year after his little temper tantrum at last years clasic.


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> Yea I was surprised at the finish too. I think it gives the little guys hope.
> 
> I could not belive what Swindle did, that was just unsafe. He should have slowed down at least. It is a shame to see that kind of talent go to waste. But then again look at Ike he ended up being angler of the year last year after his little temper tantrum at last years clasic.



At first I was like He deserves it, but then watching him cry up there, made me feel bad....I dont know why. The whole situation stunk. He will rebound though.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Feb 27, 2007)

I was glad to see Boyd Duckett win it, not being the most famous out there and being his first time in the classics. I was excited when he got the 6lb and then the final KVD weigh in I was standing up in excitement...ahah.


----------

